# O'Neal Trail FR Knee Guard white



## Schlammcatcher (2. Januar 2010)

Bin auf der Suche nach einem tourentauglichen Knie/Schienbeinschoner.
Der O'Neal Trail FR Knee Guard white ist dabei in die engere Wahl geraten.

Kennt jemand diesen Protektor und kann mir eventuell Tipps über die Größe geben? Ich habe eine Beinlänge von 83 cm.


----------



## cyclo-dude (25. Oktober 2010)

hallo, ich hole den thread mal wieder aus der versenkung.
ich habe vor mir diese schoner zuzulegen, da ich was nettes mit schienbeinschutz suche mit dem man aber noch ordentlich pedalieren kann. und ich denke da gibts nix besseres.
jedenfalls würd ich gern wissen welche größe ich wohl brauche, weil ich irgendwie keine größentabelle finde.
mein schienenbein hat eine länge von 41cm gemessen von mitte knöchel bis mitte schienbeinkopf.
kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alet08 (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab 42cm  und ´L´, was aber ein bissl groß ist. Ich denke, daß ´M´ ok waere.

Alex


----------



## BiNkZ (25. Oktober 2010)

Allgemeines zum Schoner:

Leicht, lÃ¤sst sich auch mit pedalieren (Wenns nervt, einfach oben locker machen)

NÃ¤hte teilweise empfindlich, lÃ¶sen sich teilweise schnell auf ...
Aber er hÃ¤lt noch und kostet nur 40 â¬, wÃ¼rde ihn mir wieder kaufen.


----------



## cyclo-dude (25. Oktober 2010)

wie habt ihr denn gemessen?
ich sollte vielleicht dazu sagen das ich 1,98m bin und nicht unbedingt ein sitzriese.
gibts denn für den preis was ähnliches oder besseres, ich würde auch 50 bezahlen vielleicht sogar 60 aber dann müßte das schon ein wirklich tolles teil sein.
hatte auch an die IXS Assault gedacht aber die haben nicht so viele größen oder? Oneal ist ja auch eigentlich ne feine marke, nähte sind mir bei dem teil eigentlich nicht so wichtig, kann man ja wieder annähen. die sollen ja nicht dicht halten oder so.
hatte auch schon an race face rally gedacht aber die sind sicher lang nicht so bequem. 
an race face dig dachte ich auch schon, aber ich habe mich dann für schienenbeinschutz entschieden wegen den pedalen.

achso, einsatzbereich wäre die hausrunde bis hin zu endurotouren. bei gelegentlichen bikepark besuchen würd ich sie wohl auch tragen, aber das ist eh eine seltenheit.


----------



## alet08 (26. Oktober 2010)

Gemessen hab ich wie du (mit´m Meter halt  )

Ich bin von denen ehrlich begeistert, da ich bei 30°C lieber mit Schonern weiterfuhr, als anzuhalten und selbige zu verstauen.

Alex


----------



## lnt (26. Oktober 2010)

hab mir die im sommer auch auf gut glück beim online-shop bestellt. ne größe M war mir zu eng, habe die dinger über'm knie kaum zu bekommen. von der länge her waren sie ok, bin 1,76m groß und hab recht lange und anscheinend gut trainierte beine  also gingen die schützer wieder zurück.

wollte mir die auch holen, da ich dachte, die sollten sich gut treten lassen und mein bein vor meinen pedalen noch gut schützen und zu meinem einsatzbereich (enduro, allmountain) passen. beim fahren hat man die schon auch gemerkt, war aber noch im grünen bereich. naja, nach dem fehlkauf war ich dann mal in nem laden. da wurde ich dann von den o'neal dirt überzeugt, diese haben in ner M gepasst. der verkäufer meinte auch, dass sich ein schienbeinschutz wohl nicht so häufig lohnt, wenn man nich grad downhiller ist. außerdem finde ich mitterweile auch, dass man die paar mal, wenn das pedal sich selbstständig macht, noch ganz gut verkraftet. dafür hat man einfach mit nur knieschonern eine sehr gute bewegungsfreiheit.

fazit: die o'neal trail fr als auch die dirt kann ich dir ruhigen gewissens empfehlen. bei dem einsatzbereich sollten die dirt (oder äquivalentes von anderen marken) wohl auch langen. in jedem falle wär es gut die teile vorher anzuprobieren, wenn die möglichkeit besteht.


----------



## cyclo-dude (26. Oktober 2010)

glaub die möglichkeit bietet sich leider nicht 
ich hatte auch erst an nur knieschoner gedacht, allerdings isses mir schon mal passiert das das pedal abgerutscht ist, bislang nicht so tragisch, aber wenns einmacl richtig eingchläg ist erstmal gips angesagt denke ich, das muss ja nicht sein, auch von wegen steine hochwirbeln find ich das sinnvoll.
wie bequem findest du denn die trail guard im vergleich zu den dirt?

nochmal zum messen, ich hab ja von schienbeinkopf bist mitte knöchel gemessen, du auch oder von bitte knöchel bis mitte kniescheibe??


----------



## lnt (26. Oktober 2010)

gemessen hab ich genauso und kam von der länge her dann bei ner größe M raus. war aber wie gesagt sehr eng überm knie.

meine pedalen haben nun auch schon hin und wieder mein schienbein geküsst, aber das brachte bisher nichts weiter als ne schürfwunde und ein kurzes "sh*t", vermissen tu ich den schienbeinschutz (noch) nicht. mit steinschlag hatte ich noch keine probleme. die dirt tragen sich doch schon, wie ich finde, angenehmer. man merkt sie weniger als die trail fr. nachteil bei den dirt dingern ist dann aber auch, dass man sie nicht so schnell abbekommt wie die trail fr, die dirt sind lassen sich nicht komplett öffnen. bin dennoch sehr zufrieden mit den dirt, beide produkte sind aber echt gut und nehmen sich ja preislich auch nicht viel. vielleicht einfach mal beide bestellen und kurz probe fahren. kann man ja i.d.R. problemlos wieder zurückschicken.

ich weiß, ne leichte entscheidung ist es nicht unbedingt, hat bei mir auch gedauert. aber wie gesagt: kann dir beide o'neal schützer empfehlen, sind beide


----------



## Onkel Manuel (26. Oktober 2010)

Moin!

Also ich hab die Trail FR in Größe L:










Sitz ist gut, allerdings ist bei den Größen S, M und L das Klettband vom Knie eindeutig zu kurz - keine Ahnung, was der Schwachsinn soll. Zu eng kann man die dann auch net stellen, weil es dann halt abschnürt...
Ich bin 172cm groß und hab ne Schrittlänge von 77cm. Oder anders gemessen: 52cm vom Boden bis Oberseite Kniescheibe, im Sitzen. Größe XL wär mir dann eindeutig zu groß von der Schienbeinlänge her. Ein Kumpel von mir ist knapp 190cm groß und kommt mit der XXL super zurecht... 

Selber gefahren hab ich die Schoner mangels Gelegenheit noch nicht...


----------



## cyclo-dude (26. Oktober 2010)

ah das hilft mir ja schonmal, dann wird mir wohl XXL auch passen, hab ne schrittlänge von 96cm und relatriv trainierte beine denke ich.
wobei ja auch die dicke vom bein bei den Trail Fr nicht so wichtig ist wie die länge oder?
mal sehen was das wird, jetzt muss erstmal der kater versorgt werden, ist vorhin ausm fenster gesprungen der dussel.

aber danke für die bilder die sehen spitze aus.
was sind das für elbow guards, die passen ja super dazu, gefallen mir gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lnt (27. Oktober 2010)

ist doch auf dem bild zu sehen  sind die o'neal pro III. hab mir zu meinen dirt knieprotektoren auch noch die dirt ellbogenprotektoren geholt. finde die klasse. merkt man überhaupt nicht, sind leicht, rutschen nicht und passen unter die meisten jacken. die pro III würden mir von der optik nicht so zusagen mit der transparenten hartschale, aber ist ja geschmackssache.


----------



## Etilefrin (12. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Leute,

habe mir ebenfalls die Trailguards zugelegt, bin mir aber nicht so ganz sicher, ob der Verkäufer mich richtig beraten hat. 

Vom Sitz her passen die Dinger wie angegossen. Ich frage mich nur, ob die lang genug sind, oder ein Stückchen zu kurz sind. 

Ich habe Größe M genommen bei 180 cm Körpergröße und Schienbeinlänge von 42 cm. Einsatzbereich Touren und Trialen.



;


----------

